# MRC Prodigy Advance DCC system?



## druno123 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a MRC prodigy advance squared DCC system it has 3 jacks for cab controllers
I have 2 advance squared controllers they work if you use the cord and plug into the unit and controller
I also have 2 wireless controllers
I turn the switch on and no commands from these work
I plug them into the advance unit with a cord still no commands work
Do I need a antenna that plugs into the cab jack or some way for the wirless to get commands to the advance base unit?

any help would be appreciated 4 controllers I can only get 2 to work


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't have MRC Prodigity DCC, but there are a couple of
First things to check to find out why your wireless controllers
do not work.

1. Did you get the adapter (receiver) for your throttles? The
adapter is attached to the main controller and passes the
wireless data to it.

2. Did you charge the batteries?

Don


----------



## druno123 (Feb 22, 2012)

*prodigy*

battery is fine need the reciever adapter
where do I get one?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw and read about the wireless adapter on the MRC website.

One of their dealers should have it.

Don


----------



## druno123 (Feb 22, 2012)

*prodigy advance squared wireless adapter*

found one on ebay
makes my wired DCC into a wireless
had two handheld wirless controllers they work great with the system
also the adapter gives you a computer remote to turn your computer into a wireless remote
just donwlaod software from MRC and the computer is a remote wireless controller
cost $100 but well worth it for wireless
mike


----------

